# Losing teeth?



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Some of Maizie's teeth got ripped out when she was playing with her tug toys when she was your pup's age. I couldn't see the new teeth growing in for a week or two afterwards.


----------



## coffee&curls (Nov 18, 2015)

All is well, it's not uncommon for puppies (or kids for that matter lol) to lose their baby teeth because of play. It's very possible that the new tooth just hasn't broken through the gums yet. As a general rule I'd just keep an eye on his adult teeth as they grow in to make sure everything is indeed coming in correctly.


----------



## Summerhouse (Jun 12, 2015)

Its normally the adult tooth growing that wears away at the root of the baby tooth making them loose. 

My son at 13 still has some baby teeth as his adult ones have never formed to grow through and push them out. 

My dog ended up with both baby and adult canines through at the same time. The baby one wasn't in the right place for the adult one (which was in the right place) to wear it down.


----------



## mullyman (Oct 15, 2015)

I happen to be going through this right now with Opie. He will be 6 months on the 10th. So far he's lost and filled in all of his front teeth except for the two just before the canines, although they have broken through. One of them was like what you described though. There was nothing there when it came out, just gum. The tooth has broken though now though and is growing just fine....although I'm not a dentist. :act-up:

Just two nights ago he was chewing furiously on something and I grabbed him and opened his mouth and couldn't find anything. When I put him down he kept chewing again. I then realized that the front portion of the back tooth on the right side was really loose. The next morning while he was eating breakfast I found that tooth lying on the floor about 2 feet from his bowl.

I really hate to see him growing so fast. Where's my puppy that couldn't get up the step in the entrance way? Boohoo!!!
MULLY
haven't seen a trace of any of the other teeth he's lost. Guess he swallowed them.


----------

